# Daiwa ballistic 40-405 with daiwa saltist 30h for trade



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Looking to trade for a nice pistol. Prefer 9mm 40 cal and 45cal. Text me for pics. 7574407033


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Can switch reel to a release sm for the rite pistol


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Typo on my number. Correct number is 7574497033


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

What color ballistic is it the red or new green one ?


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

The green ones are special order. Stock Ballistics are still red.


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Dark red.


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Its custom built with chrome fuji alconites and fuji ns7 plate seat. No fancy wrap. Built as light as possible


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Bump


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Please close


----------

